# Jobs in OZ



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

HI 

I have been living in Australia for 8months and still unable to secure any employment
In the UK I was a senior I.T support engineer working in London dealing with V.I.P's , Board level and senior executives with 15 years of experience and my last role was working at the London Olympics.

This for some reason counts for nothing here , I have applied for hundreds of jobs and had many interviews , 

I have encountered either sarcasm , downright insulted , and I would have to say a form of racism ( as I'm not from Oz ) as it all looks good but as soon as i open my mouth it soon changes.

I am totally lost at what I am doing wrong as I come across with a professional can do attitude who knows about the subject I am talking about . 


I believe the expresion is Pom bashing ?

has anyone else on here had simulare experiences ?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Strange to see an English person has undergone racism/such bad treatment in Oz!


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Happens, if your face, accent or more importantly your work experience doesn't fit they ignore you. Doesn't seem to matter where you are from, just matters that you are not Australian to many. 

Bar taking jobs that are lower than what you deserve ir doing ad hoc agency work just to get the Australian work experience all you can do is keep trying.


----------



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

*Jobs in oz*

I have tried many agencies and applied for so many lower scale jobs 
Temp stuff etc , still no joy .

I have even matched my C.V to the job and when I chase up the agent they say I don't match the job spec ( the fact that it took me twenty minutes to make sure it did ) 

Or my personal favorite I'm not a good geographical fit !
What does that mean ? Australia is only for Australians so don't bother trying 
It's certainly taking the shine off of my new life experience put it that way ( as I'm not allowed to swear on here ) 

Also just a quick question do all jobs in Oz have to have so many interview stages 
I mean are the jobs guaranteed for life ? ( I know that's not the case )


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

Hang in there mate. Your chance will come.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your experience, as an HR professional, skills/education is just one set, what matters is Right Attitude/Adaptability in new country/situation. After having working experience in one of the 4 big Audit Firms (particularly in Recruitment) I learn that most candidates looks great on Resume only but actually they no nothing what's on their resume, also some candidates tend to talk little too much on the subject,which may not be required at the initial stage. As you mentioned, you have applied for 100 jobs and had interviewed as well so I guess problem is not your Resume, Do think about the points I mentioned, hope this helps. I really wish you luck and hope you find suitable job very soon. 

Best,

Girl Aussie



jasoninoz said:


> This for some reason counts for nothing here , I have applied for hundreds of jobs and had many interviews ,
> 
> I have encountered either sarcasm , downright insulted , and I would have to say a form of racism ( as I'm not from Oz ) as it all looks good but as soon as i open my mouth it soon changes.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Can anyone suggest best time to move to OZ ?
I'm planing to move in Aug-Oct time period.

Thanks.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

2013 said:


> Can anyone suggest best time to move to OZ ? I'm planing to move in Aug-Oct time period. Thanks.


As long as it's not a holiday it doesn't matter when you move.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

girlaussie said:


> I learn that most candidates looks great on Resume only but actually they no nothing what's on their resume, also some candidates tend to talk little too much on the subject,which may not be required at the initial stage.


This is true.
I've conducted many technical interviews for my team and this is the first and foremost thing me and my manager look out for in a guy. If we find that a guy/girl is unable to back up their resume we reject them no matter how experienced they are.

for an example; many people mention "extensive knowledge on multithreading" in their resume so we grill them on the subject. if the candidate doesnt show sufficient expertise, we simply reject them. most of the time we recruited 5 year experienced guy who knew what he mentioned in his resume and rejected a 8 year experienced guy who just mentioned some buzz words. Not sure about others but this is how we conduct interviews in our team. Most of the times its not the technology but how they apply what they know to the given problem.

Not saying that its followed universally but its my experience with the recruitment in our team.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> This is true.
> I've conducted many technical interviews for my team and this is the first and foremost thing me and my manager look out for in a guy. If we find that a guy/girl is unable to back up their resume we reject them no matter how experienced they are.
> 
> for an example; many people mention "extensive knowledge on multithreading" in their resume so we grill them on the subject. if the candidate doesnt show sufficient expertise, we simply reject them. most of the time we recruited 5 year experienced guy who knew what he mentioned in his resume and rejected a 8 year experienced guy who just mentioned some buzz words. Not sure about others but this is how we conduct interviews in our team. Most of the times its not the technology but how they apply what they know to the given problem.
> ...


True that, but i feel this somewhat contradicts with what is advised to potential job seekers at times. Since, most recruiters clearly have no idea of what the position is about and use keyword matches to filter out resumes; it is advised that candidates make their resumes match 100% to the job ad. Now, this can be really really difficult as i have seen jobs wanting people to have Unified communications, SAN, AD, CCNA everything under the blue sky for a single job in order to be eligible.
Moreover, since Aussie job market is a small one and i am told one bad reference can spoil your career the situation gets complicated.

So, my question is this "How much exaggeration of skillet is advised?"


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

v_yadav said:


> So, my question is this "How much exaggeration of skillet is advised?"


How about don't exaggerate.

I have taken lot of interviews in India and I can figure out if the candidate is exaggerating or not if you grill him a bit. madrag confirms the same thing.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Since, most recruiters clearly have no idea of what the position is about and use keyword matches to filter out resumes;


The main reason why I am against approaching recruiters


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

sk2014 said:


> How about don't exaggerate.
> 
> I have taken lot of interviews in India and I can figure out if the candidate is exaggerating or not if you grill him a bit. madrag confirms the same thing.


If you look at the opportunities on seek you'll understand , for example under my skill set they want an Avaya engineer who also knows and has worked on Active directory or who also has worked on Storage (yes i saw this on an ad)so it is nearly impossible for me to tick all "yes" and without that the recruiters will throw my resume to the bin without even looking at it(I am not talking company HR's here, just the consultants). 

@madrag : can we realy base our job search on just company postings on their career pages?


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> @madrag : can we realy base our job search on just company postings on their career pages?


Definitely. As far as my understanding goes, even recruiters search for the job postings on the companies sites and create an equivalent opening on the seek. but you have to be more creative and at the same time expert at using google and other search engines to your advantages. At the end, there is a delta of openings which are available to recruiters because either the companies want recruiters to screen their resumes or there is an understanding between the company and the recruitment agency.

When I was in India, my company used to pay as much as 1 lac for a successful resume to the recruiter. and which company wants to pay that fee if they can source the candidates directly? its one of the reason why companies pay referral bonuses to the employees.

SEEK - Engine Programmer â€“ C/C++ - World famous gaming projects "World Of Tanks" Job in Sydney
Check the above job posting. it clearly says:


> Please note that applications from recruitment agencies will not be considered at this time. Recruiters, please do not call.


And these two below are most likely for the same job or probably fake. because I've been seeing such type of postings since I started my search back in June last year. 
SEEK - Senior C++ Connectivity Developer Job in Sydney
SEEK - Connectivity C++ Developer - High Frequency Trading, Connectivity Job in Sydney 

Another dead give away is when you call the recruiter about a posting and the moment he/she hears about the opening you will get a standard answer that they either have more than 100 resumes with them or asking you to first send your resume. With little bit understanding of statistics and probability I can tell that you can never find 100 5+ year experienced C++ programmer in entire Sydney who are actively seeking a job change.

What I did for 1.5 months is to consolidate all the results from seek, indeed, applydirect, linkedin, stackexchange and other google searches and then try to figure out the actual employer and filterout fakes and then send the resume. I was able to find less than one opening per week which was genuine and original. On the otherhand running behind the recuiters will only hit your morale due to high failure rate.

moral of the story: seek is a big syndicate of recruiters whom give awards to themselves like manikchand filmfare awards and you should not get fooled by them.


----------



## coolbuddy2013 (Dec 30, 2012)

jasoninoz said:


> HI
> 
> I have been living in Australia for 8months and still unable to secure any employment
> In the UK I was a senior I.T support engineer working in London dealing with V.I.P's , Board level and senior executives with 15 years of experience and my last role was working at the London Olympics.
> ...


I am in Sydney from last 1 month. I have also same experience. I applied number of jobs through seek, but no success yet. They all seem to be consultants.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> Definitely. As far as my understanding goes, even recruiters search for the job postings on the companies sites and create an equivalent opening on the seek. but you have to be more creative and at the same time expert at using google and other search engines to your advantages. At the end, there is a delta of openings which are available to recruiters because either the companies want recruiters to screen their resumes or there is an understanding between the company and the recruitment agency.
> 
> When I was in India, my company used to pay as much as 1 lac for a successful resume to the recruiter. and which company wants to pay that fee if they can source the candidates directly? its one of the reason why companies pay referral bonuses to the employees.
> 
> ...



Thanks yes i understand your point, i was contacted by a recruiter last week and they shared the JD of client. From the next day onwards i saw multiple postings on seek with various combinations of that JD from different recruiters. So, you advice of applying directly would definitely be better than chasing recruiters.

Now, the other point being that of whether to exaggerate skill set or now, here is a job ad i copied from careerone

To be considered for this role, you must demonstrate the following;
Advanced System Administration within a medium to large corporate environment
Windows Sever and Linux Redhat administration experience
In depth knowledge of VMware ESX Hosts
Knowledge of Fibre Channel SAN and or NetApp storage
Wed Hosting (LAMP), and Avaya IP and or Cisco Telephony exposure is highly desirable

Look at the last point, upto the first 4 point it is looks like a standard system admin JD to me but where in the world would a system admin have an exposure to Avaya or for that matter any unified comm product. 

So, the answer probably is as you explained to let go of recruiters at all.


----------



## madrag (Mar 12, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> Thanks yes i understand your point, i was contacted by a recruiter last week and they shared the JD of client. From the next day onwards i saw multiple postings on seek with various combinations of that JD from different recruiters. So, you advice of applying directly would definitely be better than chasing recruiters.
> 
> Now, the other point being that of whether to exaggerate skill set or now, here is a job ad i copied from careerone
> 
> ...


You mention the skills that you are good at. Most of the times the JD lists out the desirable skills but only the major skills are must. for example in the above you should be good at storage administration either on windows or linux environments. naturally a person cannot be good at both the system administrations and Windows guys will never use LAMP environments. So you should list your skills on SAN, AVAYA and VMWare ESX either on windows environment or Linux env. definitely not both.

simply put list out your skills that you have expertise since all they want is superman which is not possible. The pitfall here is to calim all of them which gives the interviewer ammo to reject you.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Does external certifications like Microsoft and Cisco helps in finding a job ??

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

madrag said:


> You mention the skills that you are good at. Most of the times the JD lists out the desirable skills but only the major skills are must. for example in the above you should be good at storage administration either on windows or linux environments. naturally a person cannot be good at both the system administrations and Windows guys will never use LAMP environments. So you should list your skills on SAN, AVAYA and VMWare ESX either on windows environment or Linux env. definitely not both.
> 
> simply put list out your skills that you have expertise since all they want is superman which is not possible. The pitfall here is to calim all of them which gives the interviewer ammo to reject you.



Thanks Madrag, much appreciated.


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

2013 said:


> Does external certifications like Microsoft and Cisco helps in finding a job ??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Yes, vendor certifications are highly regarded. Do as many as you can before you move.


----------



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

girlaussie said:


> Sorry to hear about your experience, as an HR professional, skills/education is just one set, what matters is Right Attitude/Adaptability in new country/situation. After having working experience in one of the 4 big Audit Firms (particularly in Recruitment) I learn that most candidates looks great on Resume only but actually they no nothing what's on their resume, also some candidates tend to talk little too much on the subject,which may not be required at the initial stage. As you mentioned, you have applied for 100 jobs and had interviewed as well so I guess problem is not your Resume, Do think about the points I mentioned, hope this helps. I really wish you luck and hope you find suitable job very soon. Best, Girl Aussie



Clearly this is not in my case I have extensive experience because I have extensive experience! 
I have had to dumb down my C.V as my experience intimidates employers , I have also had to loose the title of manager I had as this scares other managers away from employing me 
I can answer any technical question they would like to throw at me but as yet do not get asked any and yet at some interviews told I am not technically knowledgable . 

I am constantly asked to explain my C.V and they are totally shocked I am originally from London the fact that it plainly states on my C.V do these people not bother reading them ? 

And I'm talking agency and direct employment 

No is the answer ! 

Why even bother calling me init is it to make them feel better by stomping on the English 

The longer this goes on I don't think I want so called Australian experience ! The numbers of people the teams support here are so small compared to how many team members there are 
The number of people I have supported single handed i could replace there whole team 
All I get is I'm too experienced no [email protected]?t Sherlock 
I could of told you that .

Forgive the bad tone but I'm at the end of my patience with this country 

The longest I was out of work was two weeks in London . It tells me a lot with the knowledge skill I have and I can't get any temp , contract or perm at all is a joke good luck to any coming to 
Australia expect to be unemployed a lot 
If I'd known this before I came as if I did I would of argued my case better to stay


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

jasoninoz said:


> Clearly this is not in my case I have extensive experience because I have extensive experience!
> I have had to dumb down my C.V as my experience intimidates employers , I have also had to loose the title of manager I had as this scares other managers away from employing me
> I can answer any technical question they would like to throw at me but as yet do not get asked any and yet at some interviews told I am not technically knowledgable .
> 
> ...


Hi Jasoninoz,

Forgive me for being frank but I read your post 3x before I was able to understand it. I think the problem is how you express yourself as manifested by your post. Your thoughts are unorganized and not easy to comprehend (or I'm dumb).

Also, from your initial post I was thinking what's in you that they treat you with sarcasm, rudeness and discrimination. I have been to a number of interviews and they are generally nice. I didn't feel any resistance at all (I am also Asian).

I think you are too bragging about your experience and all. As another poster said, less is more. They not only assess you based on your credentials but also your personality.


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

I didn't mean to upset you so accept me apologize please. I totally understand your situation as I 've experienced it too long time ago, it's pretty frustrating. But I guess if you look at it positively, it does give you an opportunity to look at your strength/weakness in complete different angle. 

This is really interesting: 'they are totally shocked I am originally from London the fact that it plainly states on my C.V' ... Don't you look like English or what??  even then it shouldn't be considered during interview. Anyway, I suggest If you have any friends/colleagues/relatives who can refer you to their/any organization that would be very helpful.

Stay positive and don't be so frustrated, it's just a matter of time.

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie



jasoninoz said:


> Forgive the bad tone but I'm at the end of my patience with this country
> 
> The longest I was out of work was two weeks in London . It tells me a lot with the knowledge skill I have and I can't get any temp , contract or perm at all is a joke good luck to any coming to
> Australia expect to be unemployed a lot
> If I'd known this before I came as if I did I would of argued my case better to stay


----------



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

Goran said:


> Hi Jasoninoz, Forgive me for being frank but I read your post 3x before I was able to understand it. I think the problem is how you express yourself as manifested by your post. Your thoughts are unorganized and not easy to comprehend (or I'm dumb). Also, from your initial post I was thinking what's in you that they treat you with sarcasm, rudeness and discrimination. I have been to a number of interviews and they are generally nice. I didn't feel any resistance at all (I am also Asian). I think you are too bragging about your experience and all. As another poster said, less is more. They not only assess you based on your credentials but also your personality.


Yeah I have had so negative response from interviews which is why I have such negative response , 

The reason I'm am bragging is I am trying to sell my sell to prospect employers but at the same time I'm not bragging as I have worked in the places on my c.v ! I'm not going to work in London 20 12 Olympics and say I'm a lolly pop man 

What am I suppose to say ?


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

jasoninoz said:


> Yeah I have had so negative response from interviews which is why I have such negative response ,
> 
> The reason I'm am bragging is I am trying to sell my sell to prospect employers but at the same time I'm not bragging as I have worked in the places on my c.v ! I'm not going to work in London 20 12 Olympics and say I'm a lolly pop man
> 
> What am I suppose to say ?


my suggestion would be go out and relax a bit. May be the negative response you are receiving is getting to your head and affecting your performance. So, a time out might help you.


----------



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

We'll thanks for the comments , So to just lay it out nice and simple for people to understand 

While living in England I have worked in top level company's had excellent feed back from interviews never had a problem technically or with my personality ( thanks for those comments by the way ) 

Got on well with all colleagues worked well in different fields I .e Executives ( working in V .I.P teams ) then worked with builders at Olympics 
I am trying to explain how I have worked with opposite ends of the field . P.S I'm not boasting I worked there !

Good experience big Australian firms as we'll 

I come here and I don't get past stage one 

I have tried many types of interview technique keeping answers short and sweet expanding when asked , or telling very long explanations to expand on day to day work experiences 

I have found that while the people are nice they have no idea of how to conduct an interview in short how to get the information relevant to the role they are interviewing for ( I find this very frustrating ) and after this they say I'm not technically good where no questions are asked ( work that out ) 
Or I am not a good fit for the team , a geographic fit ? To most or all of my interviews 

So I am guessing that means I'm not Australian 
There is nothing I can do about it . I am a well spoken English man Who knows what he is talking about with good working experience how Is this not relevant to the hundreds of positions I have applied for ?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

jasoninoz said:


> We'll thanks for the comments , So to just lay it out nice and simple for people to understand
> 
> While living in England I have worked in top level company's had excellent feed back from interviews never had a problem technically or with my personality ( thanks for those comments by the way )
> 
> ...


I have no idea why this is happening to you mate. It doesn't add up. With your level of experience, you should get a job.

Now I know couple of Aussies, who are struggling to get jobs, but they don't have any experience.

Even I landed on a part time role, without any experience. Something doesn't add up mate. Sorry to hear about your bad experience.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

jasoninoz said:


> HI
> 
> I have been living in Australia for 8months and still unable to secure any employment
> In the UK I was a senior I.T support engineer working in London dealing with V.I.P's , Board level and senior executives with 15 years of experience and my last role was working at the London Olympics.
> ...





jasoninoz said:


> We'll thanks for the comments , So to just lay it out nice and simple for people to understand
> 
> While living in England I have worked in top level company's had excellent feed back from interviews never had a problem technically or with my personality ( thanks for those comments by the way )
> 
> ...


Firstly, with all due respect - _*Please*_ take the cockiness down a notch or two. Yes, you are experienced, and you deserve a job. However, at the moment you don't have a job, you are in a new country, you don't have anyone to vouch for you, and you don't have a professional network! 

Finding a job is a marketing campaign to sell yourself to your potential employer in the best way possible so that they like you, and give your candidature a second look. It isn't always just about experience. Take it from someone who has worked worldwide for different employers. 

Yes, there maybe a few idiots out there who might be racist but, I haven't met any. I am brown skinned, and nobody says anything to me. In other words - if I can find work here, and enjoy the working environment - so can you.

I gather the IT industry generally is a little harder to get into with the amount of people applying for jobs. I have looked at several posts on the forum, and everyone only applies to online jobs or contacts recruiters which, in my perception is the biggest problem! 1000 + people apply to a single opening in a few hours. 

Most jobs on portals are posted by recruiters - not the companies themselves. So, contact companies directly!

Lack of OZ experience is a factor to _*recruiters*_ but, I'm sure if you contact companies directly, some will be willing to make an exception. If you aren't doing that, you are limiting your chances of finding work.


Employment title - don't push too much for a management position. Work for something a little lower to start with. I know it sucks but, it maybe needed.

Search for Aussie branches/subsidiaries of your company here, and contact them.

Join a professional organization related to your occupation. Meet professionals in a non-work type of environment, and build your network.

Salary - don't give out any numbers - let companies make an offer.

Mobility - be willing to move anywhere. If companies see that flexibility, they will be more keen to talk to you.
When you mentioned interviews - were these with companies or with recruiters?


----------



## jasoninoz (May 7, 2014)

I have no idea either I was so full of enthusiasm when I first got here , But it is very much wearing off my confidence is all but gone , 
I mean I didn't expect to just walk into a job as soon as I got off the plane but it's taking the p now ! 

I've gone for all sorts of jobs at my level, lower than, higher you name it I've applied through agencies direct with employers 

No joy and to find that it is a three stage interview 
My god what do these people expect don't they have a trial period here ? Surely if you are no good you get the boot ?

But I don't get past stage one my cv has got London all over it and they are shocked to discover I have an accent ( well yes I would an English one ) 

Short of walking in with a surf board wearing a pair of thongs with a stubby in my hand 

I'm not trying to break into Fort Knox I just want a poxy job 

Sorry for the bad tone I'm just very very fed up !
Bad luck I can cope with this is a whole new level 
I'm normal a very positive person but it's running out 

I don't know what to try next as I have or it feels like I have tried everything .


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

jasoninoz said:


> I have no idea either I was so full of enthusiasm when I first got here , But it is very much wearing off my confidence is all but gone ,
> I mean I didn't expect to just walk into a job as soon as I got off the plane but it's taking the p now !
> 
> I've gone for all sorts of jobs at my level, lower than, higher you name it I've applied through agencies direct with employers
> ...


Send me your resume..I have sent you a PM


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Chill mate. Everything will be alright. Take a copy of your CV and walk-in to companies of your domain and drop your resume to the receptionist or whoever you meet at the office and they will pass on to recruitment guys in that company (trust me this door knocking works), My friend in Adelaide got the first job by door knocking in a defense agency.
Tailor your CV to suit the company profile and job requirement (I am sure by now you would have done this), never give up!

Meet people thru networks, interact with them and share their contacts and approach for jobs. Keep on trying, one or the other will definitely come your way


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

Try LinkedIn and build your network, i was able to secure a recruiter call from LinkedIn contacts and i am still overseas. So, yea, throw the negative side off the boat and bring out the positiveness. Have faith everything will get sorted soon. 
Best of Luck.


----------



## areque (Sep 14, 2014)

Door knocking is an useful way while having no enough experience and Linledin contacts may work well as well at a future phrase.


----------



## mkhadragy (Sep 15, 2014)

v_yadav said:


> Try LinkedIn and build your network, i was able to secure a recruiter call from LinkedIn contacts and i am still overseas. So, yea, throw the negative side off the boat and bring out the positiveness. Have faith everything will get sorted soon.
> Best of Luck.


Good advice man, Thanks and I wish you safe travels


----------

